# Spanish Macks on the fly



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Caught a few Spanish Mackerel on the fly rod Sunday in the Destin Harbor. Wanted to head offshore for some fly fishing, but too windy and rough for that so I was cruising the harbor and saw a bunch of schools of spanish busting the surface all over. They kept us occupied for a while, nothing huge, but all of them were 12" or larger. Hopefully I can get the pics soon to post up. At first they busted three flies off right away so I tied on some steel leader ahead of the fly and that worked well, but eventually kinked up. They didnt fight as well as a AJ's or Albies, but they were fun. Looked like there were quite a few boats in there fishing as well, not wanting to beat themselves up offshore. When it laid down a bit in the afternoon we went out to try some bottom fishing for the fun of it and didnt catch a whole lot, but was our first time going without a guide since we are all new to fishing down here. I learned you want a full tank of live bait, since that was all we could get a good bight on, but we didnt have but a one pinfish and a yellowtail. We caught those when fishing for spanish, the yellowtail bit a fly. Caught a good buzz as well so it wasn't a bad day.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Good to hear the Spanish are moving in!!


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I talked to a guy on the pcola beach pier this weekend who said he got a few smaller spanish on pomp jigs on tuesday and wendsday i think. light tackle and spanish on the move, yes :letsparty


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

They were literally boiling after large schools of minnows it was cool to watch, just like albies, but on a smaller scale. Wasn't sure what they were until first cast I threw a fly in the school and it was inhaled instantly. I didnt realize they were here already.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Here are some pics finally!


----------

